# Josè Gimenez



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

Difensore uruguayano classe 95 dell' Atletico Madrid, si sta consacrando definitivamente come uno dei migliori difensori della Liga, e secondo me è insieme a Romagnoli, Laporte e Rugani uno dei difensori del futuro. Arrivato all'Atletico nel 2013, pagato solo 900.000 euro, il primo anno è sempre aggregato alla prima squadra, ma gioca pochissimo. Lo scorso anno ha iniziato a insidiare il posto a Miranda , al fianco di Godin nella difesa dell' Atletico Madrid mostrando una sicurezza incredibile. Dalla scorsa estate, con la partenza di Miranda è il titolare indiscutibile insieme a Godin, e I tifosi dell'Atletico non potrebbero essere più contenti, dato che ad oggi l'Atletico ha giocato 21 partite in stagione , subendo appena 10 gol.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Dicembre 2015)

QUanto potrebbe costare attualmente?


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> QUanto potrebbe costare attualmente?



assai


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Dicembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> QUanto potrebbe costare attualmente?



Calcola che Simeone per farlo diventare titolare al fianco di Godin ha fatto vendere per 2 noccioline Miranda all'Inter


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Dicembre 2015)

come minimo ci vogliono 30 mln. Ma minimo. 
Io comunque prenderei un laporte....troppo forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2015)

Per forza che è titolare, han comprato quella sòla di Savic


Scherzi a parte non lo conosco bene.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per forza che è titolare, han comprato quella sòla di Savic
> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte non lo conosco bene.


No no fidati , non è titolare solo per la sola Savic, ma è proprio Simeone a volerlo titolare, già lo scorso anno gli ha fatto giocare molte partite , e lo preferiva a Miranda, non certo all'ormai insuperabile Godin


----------

